# [APACHE2] no muestra It works! (close)

## carlos plaza

Un saludos para todos los miembros de este amable foro.

Me da pena, tengo varios meses tratando de configurar apache2 como debe ser y no he podido. En algún lado tengo el problema, pero no he sabido solucionarlo.

Y ahora por cuestiones de trabajo debo configurar correctamente apache2 para poder instalar Yii2. 

pd. seguí todo el manual https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apache/es

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> no muestra It works!

 

¿Pero muestra algo?

¿Qué dirección url pones en el navegador?

¿El servicio está levantado?

```
ps -ef | grep apache
```

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   no muestra It works! 
> 
> ¿Pero muestra algo?
> 
> ¿Qué dirección url pones en el navegador?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Gracias quilosaq  *Quote:*   no, no muestra nada localhost solo da este mensaje  *Quote:*   No se puede acceder a este sitio web 
> 
> La página localhost ha rechazado la conexión.
> 
> Prueba a:
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

El servidor apache no está arrancado. ¿Cómo haces para arrancarlo? ¿openrc? ¿systemd?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> El servidor apache no está arrancado. ¿Cómo haces para arrancarlo? ¿openrc? ¿systemd?

 

Con openrc amigo quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

>  # /etc/init.d/apache2 status
> 
>  * status: stopped
> 
>  # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> ...

 

Yo estoy navegando por wifi, los nombres de las interfases de red las cambie hace bastante tiempo y no recuerdo como fue ni la pagina donde seguí las instrucciones, desde allí es que tengo este problema creo.

----------

## quilosaq

Algo tienes mal en la dependencia entre servicios. ¿Qué dice 

```
(root)# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

rc-status
```

?

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Algo tienes mal en la dependencia entre servicios. ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> (root)# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
> ...

 

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start 

 * WARNING: netmount will start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started

 * WARNING: apache2 will start when net.eth0, net.wlan0 has started[quote]

```

```
# rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                                            [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                          [  started  ]

 sshd                                                              [  started  ]

 gpm                                                               [  started  ]

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 wicd                                                              [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                            [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                          [ inactive  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [ inactive  ]

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                        [  started  ]

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 tor                                                               [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                        [  started  ]

 dropbox                                                           [ scheduled ]

 acpid                                                             [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [ scheduled ]

 autofs                                                            [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 apache2                                                           [ scheduled ]

 bluetooth                                                         [  started  ]

 teamviewerd                                                       [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

 openrc-settingsd                                                  [  started  ]
```

----------

## quilosaq

Si en tu sistema no existen net.eth0 ni net.wlan0 elimínalas de tu configuración de servicios: 

```
(root)# rc-update delete net.eth0 default

(root)# rc-update delete net.wlan0 default
```

Después mira si arranca apache.

----------

## carlos plaza

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si en tu sistema no existen net.eth0 ni net.wlan0 elimínalas de tu configuración de servicios: 
> 
> ```
> (root)# rc-update delete net.eth0 default
> 
> ...

 

Gracias quilosaq

Ya esta listo, ahora lo que debo hacer es poner los nombres de interfases como debe ser, no los nombres viejos (corregir todos eso archivos involucrados) 

```
# ifconfig 

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 8c:89:a5:04:59:89  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 6004  bytes 329671 (321.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6004  bytes 329671 (321.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::a8cf:7b89:7cc6:9e2c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether dc:85:de:82:28:b5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3633537  bytes 4902930298 (4.5 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1568002  bytes 191215401 (182.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

y arreglar unos detalles de apache

De nuevo muchas gracias quilosaq

----------

